# Android brewing apps for tablet, anything decent out there?



## Bribie G (16/4/15)

Seeing as BrewMate is unlikely ever to ported to Android, does anyone use a half decent Android app for a tablet with similar functionality to BrewMate?


----------



## siege (16/4/15)

Beer Smith has an android app and cloud integration to sync with the PC app.

It's not free but you can earn Google Play credits by installing Google Rewards and doing several very short surveys. I did this last year and had enough credits that it didn't cost me anything to get the Beer Smith app this year.


----------



## DU99 (18/4/15)

Brew shop.,its free,even has inventory feature.


----------



## Mall (18/4/15)

I use Brewer's Friend, very accurate, cloud based, does all I need..


----------



## 2much2spend (18/4/15)

Mall said:


> I use Brewer's Friend, very accurate, cloud based, does all I need..


+1 the yeast calc is awesome


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/15)

Just bought the $13 one year premium with Brewers Friend. Looks good so far and by the looks of it there's an option to share recipes with fellow users via the cloud.


----------



## Bribie G (18/4/15)

Brilliant, I bought it through the Android tablet and thought it would be Android only but when I logged in from my Windows PC I was right there on my page, seamless integration between the PC and the tablet.
Design recipe on PC and just take tablet out to the brewery.





Impressed.

Now does anyone know how to add Australian Ingredients? I can approximate by using 2 row etc but it would be nice to customise with BB, JW etc etc.


----------



## Mickcr250 (18/4/15)

Just downloaded this app and its great!


----------



## Bribie G (20/4/15)

And I can import my BrewMate recipes, as they are all in BeerXML

Awesome.


----------



## jkeysers (24/5/15)

Resurrecting a month old thread...

Trying to find a simple home brew app, that basically just acts as a journal. There is a lot of apps out there, and most seem pretty hardcore for hardcore brewers. I'm a kit brewer, so I don't need anything super complex.

At the moment, I record some basic information on a log sheet. I would like to do the same thing, but in an app, so that I have all the info on record and can easily replicate a recipe if I like it. Example of the info I record; batch number, brew date, beer type, kit/additives/yeast used, batch size/volume, starting and finishing gravity, racking to secondary date, cold conditioning date, kegging date, comments.

I downloaded a couple of the popular apps, but they didn't even seem to have date information, which I would've thought would be critical. Or they are far more focussed on AG brewing.

Can anyone recommend an app that is tailored towards kit brewers, or any app that can cover all my needs above?

Cheers.


----------



## Kiwimike (24/5/15)

I use BrewR which is quite simple, but the dates part of what you require would need to be done as plain text. I find it works well on an android phone.


----------



## jkeysers (24/5/15)

Thanks for your reply! Funny you mentioned BrewR. It was the first one I tried. Was really surprised to find it didn't have dates which I find very strange. Would've thought being able to track dates is a fairly big things for brewing. I just like the idea of being able to refer to the key dates in the brewing process, or even just seeing the original brew date so I can see how old a beer is. I guess I could do what you said, but I'm still hoping I can find something that closer matches my needs.


----------



## Yob (25/5/15)

Have you got Ian's kit and extract recipe spreadsheet? Just save your recipes from that


----------



## BobtheBrewer (25/5/15)

Bribie G said:


> Now does anyone know how to add Australian Ingredients? I can approximate by using 2 row etc but it would be nice to customise with BB, JW etc etc.


Did you ever manage to do this? The list of ingredients seems to have a lot missing,
Bob


----------



## Nizmoose (25/5/15)

Its not tablet specific but I use it on my phone during brew days and the tablet if its around, Brewtoad has great online recipe software imo and the ability to do brew logs and brew variants (same recipe with tweaks) is really awesome. For any recipe you can record brew logs based on brew sessions, space for recording mash ph temps volumes gravities, boil volumes, pre boil sg anything youd need and then also you can record temperatures and gravities throughout fermentation or simply make a note. Really useful for keeping track of numbers and methods.


----------

